# updated version of the wallpaper



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Guy's,
Here is an updated version of the wallpaper I posted earlier.
View attachment 59335


Bruce


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

I left the upper left corner blank because that is where my desktop icons are


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

That is really pretty!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

OOh, so very cool, How can I get one like that??


----------



## bhali333 (Jun 21, 2012)

I posted this for anyone that wants it, all you need to do is save it to your computer.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh..ok..Thank you very much!!..very nice of you


----------

